# Washing instructions...



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Just curious as to if anyone sends washing instructions with the T-shirts they sell, like wash on cold with shirt inside out.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

We do....sort of. I put a tag on each shirt with our company info on the front, and washing instructions for their decorated garment on the back. 

I dont know what kind of dtg you have, but I have found with the Brother, it doesnt really matter what you do to the t-shirt, its fine.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

We definitely attach washing instructions on our direct-to-garment prints. The instructions are the same as for screen printing: turn inside-out and wash in cold water. Does it help? Absolutely. (We use t-jet.)

The durability is definitely a function of pre-treat and underbase, but DTG does wash well when properly cared for.

I guess for us, using a label also indemnifies us a little. We put the onus on the customer so we can respond, "Did you turn it inside out and wash it in cold water?" We're a little less liable if the print is poor.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

We incorporate them in our invoice under the logo so it's one of the first things the buyer sees when they review their bill. It must work because we haven't had any complaints.

Bill m


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just tell them how I wash my clothe 
Than say do exact opposite of what I said 
I can make a shirt fade fast then bleach ever could " No wonder I got no takers for a gf" sigh


----------

